# Spike & Friends



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is pretty cold outside and I have a new camera  So who better to take photos of then my birdies  and bird dog 








and one of the bird dog


I hope you guys like them. I'm having lots of fun with my new camera and can't wait until the windchill calms down.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome pictures!

I got a new camera too and I really am enjoying it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks 



CaliTiels said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> I got a new camera too and I really am enjoying it


Cameras are so much fun  and boxing day sales are always good


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful clear shots! Your animals are gorgeous.


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow thats an awesome camera!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 



maryellen said:


> Wow thats an awesome camera!


Thanks I think it is, it's so much fun


----------

